# Effectual Calling help



## jfschultz (Jun 16, 2007)

I had downloaded from the RTS iTunesU Douglas Kelly's Systematic Theology 1, 2, and 3. In preparing for a class on WCF chapter 10, I would like to listen to the sessions that apply.

Have any of you had this class and can indicate when this was covered?


----------

